# A great gestation calculator



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought you might all l like to know about this handy little gestation calculator. It is actually intended for mares but you can plug in the numbers for your goats. There is a due date calculator along with a handy calculator for quickly determing days bred.

http://duncity.net/horses/foalingcalc.htm

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool ...thanks.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

